

The Coming Information Totalitarianism in China - LeeHunter
http://seeingredinchina.com/2013/04/06/the-coming-information-totalitarianism-in-china-by-mo-zhixu/

======
taylodl
So what does it mean when the United States government has advocated for a
real name system on the Internet? Are they attempting to use that as a means
for wielding information totalitarianism here in the United States? Is
information another form of freedom for which we must fight?

